# Hotel size soap mold.



## Deola (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I was contacted to supply 1oz/30g size soap to an hotel. I’m thinking silicone individual cavity mold because I don’t like lining mold. Please recommend any perfect size you know. Round, oval or rectangle. And if I have to settle for wooden, what dimension will be perfect? I have no ideas what to consider based on the size, the smallest soap I have ever made was 3.5oz. Thanks for you help.


----------



## lsg (Mar 22, 2018)

Why not use individual guest soap molds such as these:  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/farmhouse-guest-silicone-mold-1619.aspx
Easch cavity holds up to 1.2 oz of soap.  To make soap that is weighs about 1 oz, just don' fill each cavity entirely full.  Pour at thin trace for a smoother looking soap.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 22, 2018)

If you don't want individual cavity molds, this could be an option. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/guest-loaf-silicone-mold.aspx


----------



## Deola (Mar 23, 2018)

Isg and dibbles, thanks so very much.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 25, 2018)

Or these:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/store-search.aspx?FBK=guest+size+silicone+molds

Just in case you missed it. Posted today:



lsg said:


> Just got an email with this coupon from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  40% off  All Soap Molds with coupon code EASTER40


----------



## scard (Mar 25, 2018)

I have the guest soap loaf mold from WSP mentioned above and I think that would be a good size for hotel bars.
(I use it for leftover soap and very small test batches.)


----------

